# Looking For Outback. Quad Bunk. 3 Kids 2 Grandparents, Winfe And Me.



## OutbackBrat

Well I am looking for an out back that with sleep 4 adults and 3 kids.

We have a 2009 dodge ram crew hemi that has max tow of 7400 so I have been told not to go over a dry weight of 5550.

I have done quite a bit of research. I have figured that we can go for the following outbacks.

2008 outback
26KBRS, 27 fqbs, 28rsds, 29kbh
2007 outback
26KBRS, 26rs, 27fqbs, 28rsds, 29kbh
2006 Outback
26KBRS, 26rs, 28rsds, 29kbh
2005 Outback
26rs, 28rsds, 29kbh
2004 Outback
26rs,
2003
26rs,28RS-S

Are there and positives and negatives on any of these models. What should I be looking for. My wife is not a big fan of the white cabinets. Are they that hard to keep clean.

Any info would be appreciated!!!!!

thx


----------



## kemccarthy

Good luck on your camper search, this time of the year you should start seeing lots come up for sale.. As far as the white cabinets, we love them. It just makes the camper feel so much bigger than a darker wood cabinet. They are also so easy to clean, and the finish on them keeps them looking brand new. We have an 03 25rss and the cabinets look great!


----------



## 5th Time Around

The white cabinets are great! Magic Eraser is your best friend. I agree that it makes it much brighter inside. Good luck on your search.


----------



## The Stephensons

With that many people you will definitely want a side-slide (dining, sofa, or both) - it really makes the camper feel so much more roomier. Outbacks went from the white cabinets to darker cabinets with the 2009 model, I believe. Which is why we DIDN'T buy new - we're a big fan of the white. It really does make it light, bright, and open and they are VERY EASY to clean. We have two 5-year-olds so trust me on that one! We LOVE our trailer!

If we had more than two kids and/or were bringing friends or other family with us, we would have bought the 28rss or similiar with the side slide and bunkhouse.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## OutbackBrat

Well upon doing more research it has come down to driveway length. My wife brought up today "where are we going to park it?" So tape measure in hand and snow on the ground I went out to measure and I have 28 feet of driveway.

Next question and it is an important one. What years of the 26rs have an oven?

The wife is fairly firm. No oven no trailer.


----------



## Nathan

OutbackBrat said:


> Well upon doing more research it has come down to driveway length. My wife brought up today "where are we going to park it?" So tape measure in hand and snow on the ground I went out to measure and I have 28 feet of driveway.
> 
> Next question and it is an important one. What years of the 26rs have an oven?
> 
> The wife is fairly firm. No oven no trailer.


I think there was just one year of the oven shortages. If you are running the length that tight, make sure to measure carefully. Don't trust model numbers or brochures...


----------



## OutbackBrat

Ok then. I need a favor. Is there anyone out there that could measure the full length of there 26rs and tell me the total length with the slide closed?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Chabbie1

I believe 2004 was the only year without an oven and we happen to have one of those without an oven but we still love our OB. If you find a trailer without one, you can always put in an oven later.


----------



## 2500Ram

I have an 03 26rs and it's 26' tongue to bumper and 8.5 wide including awning.

Great for kids and 2 adults, 4 adults and 3 kids... Your call but without the slide the sink is the bottle neck of the trailer. We always camp with our 3 kids and sometimes 2 extra adults (grandparents) they get the bottom bunks and "they don't complain" but I've slept on them, not a great night sleep even with 3" memory foam topper, now the top bunk is much more roomy but I'm 6'2".

Good luck.


----------



## Bookin' It

You've discarded the 25 RS-S as an option? I can see lots of ways it would sleep the group you're discussing - - though two children might end up bunking together. We have that model and love it because of that side slide. The white cabinets are what I really liked when my husband and I were looking. I'm amazed at how clean they stay. The finish on them makes them easy to clean, and as everyone else has noted, they make the trailer look larger. We're grandparents, and I've slept on every bed in the camper except for the upper bunk ('cause I just don't want to drag a stool into the camper or build a ladder for it), and I've slept pretty well on every bed. Inexpensive memory foam toppers can help with comfort.

Best wishes on your search. We love our Outback and try to get out in it at least once a month if only for a few days.


----------



## OutbackBrat

2500Ram said:


> I have an 03 26rs and it's 26' tongue to bumper and 8.5 wide including awning.
> 
> Great for kids and 2 adults, 4 adults and 3 kids... Your call but without the slide the sink is the bottle neck of the trailer. We always camp with our 3 kids and sometimes 2 extra adults (grandparents) they get the bottom bunks and "they don't complain" but I've slept on them, not a great night sleep even with 3" memory foam topper, now the top bunk is much more roomy but I'm 6'2".
> 
> Good luck.


thx for the measures.

I would like this trailer with the side slide for sure! Was it available any years? the 25rss would work but my wife prefers the 4 bunks.

Ideally a 25 rs with dinette slide and quad bunk if they made it


----------



## mswalt

OutbackBrat said:


> I have an 03 26rs and it's 26' tongue to bumper and 8.5 wide including awning.
> 
> Great for kids and 2 adults, 4 adults and 3 kids... Your call but without the slide the sink is the bottle neck of the trailer. We always camp with our 3 kids and sometimes 2 extra adults (grandparents) they get the bottom bunks and "they don't complain" but I've slept on them, not a great night sleep even with 3" memory foam topper, now the top bunk is much more roomy but I'm 6'2".
> 
> Good luck.


thx for the measures.

I would like this trailer with the side slide for sure! Was it available any years? the 25rss would work but my wife prefers the 4 bunks.

Ideally a 25 rs with dinette slide and quad bunk if they made it








[/quote]

Too bad your tv won't handle my 31RQS. Sounds like a good fit for you.

You might have trouble finding a quad bunk with a slide that won't be too heavy for you. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## CanadaCruizin

OutbackBrat, where are you located? We are considering selling our 2004 26rs. It has the oven.


----------



## OutbackBrat

CanadaCruizin said:


> OutbackBrat, where are you located? We are considering selling our 2004 26rs. It has the oven.


Im very far from you







Im in red deer alberta


----------



## OutbackBrat

mswalt said:


> I have an 03 26rs and it's 26' tongue to bumper and 8.5 wide including awning.
> 
> Great for kids and 2 adults, 4 adults and 3 kids... Your call but without the slide the sink is the bottle neck of the trailer. We always camp with our 3 kids and sometimes 2 extra adults (grandparents) they get the bottom bunks and "they don't complain" but I've slept on them, not a great night sleep even with 3" memory foam topper, now the top bunk is much more roomy but I'm 6'2".
> 
> Good luck.


thx for the measures.

I would like this trailer with the side slide for sure! Was it available any years? the 25rss would work but my wife prefers the 4 bunks.

Ideally a 25 rs with dinette slide and quad bunk if they made it








[/quote]

Too bad your tv won't handle my 31RQS. Sounds like a good fit for you.

You might have trouble finding a quad bunk with a slide that won't be too heavy for you. Good luck.

Mark
[/quote]

Actually the 28rsds is perfect. But we cant get it on our driveway


----------



## Nathan

OutbackBrat said:


> Actually the 28rsds is perfect. But we cant get it on our driveway


Well, and the 28RSDS can be a bit much for a 1/2 ton truck... It's a nice trailer otherwise.


----------

